# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  renault scenic i isofix noga?

## gog

e, ovako

kupujemo novu sjedalicu (http://www.concord.de/en/#/products/...ultimax-isofix), htjeli smo kupiti sa isofixom radi brže i sigurnije montaže,

međutim, naš renault scenic ima pretince u podu zadnje klupe i na nekoliko mjesta na internetu sam naišla da se na poklopace od pretinaca ne bi trebala montirati nogica, nego da čak postoje ulošci koji se umetnu u taj pretinac  :Confused: 
u uputstvima automobila je nešto čudno objašnjeno ili ja ne kužim  :Sad: ,  

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9346/p1050416k.jpg

po meni je broj 6 nogica, a ne pojas



naš scenic je 2004. godište, na jednom mjestu sam pročitala da u uputstvima (noviji scenic) piše da se samo otvori pretinac i noga isofixa fiksira u pretinac

taj pokopac od pretinca je zbilja čvrst, koliko je sigurno namontirati nogicu na pokopac

----------


## gog

naknadno sam našla popis kompatibilnih vozila i scenic nema  :Sad: 


da li zna netko dali su concord ultimax i ultimax concord isofix iste sjedalice (razlika jedino u isofixu)?

----------


## gog

evo mene ponovo sa istim problemom  :Smile: , ovaj prvi problem smo riješili tako da smo kupili sjedalicu bez isofixa 

ovaj puta bi uzeli bazu za maxi cosi cabriofix, koja također ima isofix nogu i nigdje ne mogu pronaći da li ju je moguće sigurno montirati u automobil...

da li AS savjetnici imaju neku informaciju o takvoj montaži ili možda ideju gdje se može provjeriti (u Renaultu hrvatska preporučuju njihove sjedalice kao rješenje problema, a Renault kao proizvođač mi nije ogovorio na upit)

----------


## rahela

dakle, muči te isti problem kao i prije
može li noga ići na poklopac podnog pretinca?

našla sam ovdje link na uputstva scenica iz 2004., pa probaj skinuti i pogledati što piše

inače, uvijek se prate upute proizvođača, bilo sjedalica, bilo auta 
u uputstvima mog auta (peugeot) kaže da noga može ići, ali se poklopac mora maknuti

meni malo šteka komp, pa ne mogu sama skinuti upute, pa probaj ti
ako ne uspiješ, javi, pa ću vidjeti jel mogu što napraviti

----------


## rahela

i da li postoji mjesto u autu da ima isofix, a da nije poklopac na podu?

----------


## gog

sorry što tek sad odgovaram, nisam bila na netu nekoliko dana...

da problem je isti, da li noga može ići na poklopac? Teoretski može, poklopac je čvrst, bez brige hodaš po njemu, ne pomiče se, fiksni je. E, sad ako bi došlo do nesreće i savijanja vozila, da li taj poklopac može iskočiti pod određenim pritiskom, vjerojatno može i tu nastaje moja sumnja.

Imam je uputstva od automobila i niti jednom riječju nigdje nije navedeno da se ne može stavit noga na poklopac, odnosno oni uopće nigdje ne spominju te pretince i montažu sjedalice na poklopac.

Evo jedna od slika iz uputstava



Iako mi čini da su se tu malo zabunili, jer u opisu stoj da je kopča br. 6, a pričvrsno mjesto br. 7, a na slici je označeno da je kopča br. 7, a pričvrsno mjesto br. 6

Negdje na netu, na nekom stranom forumu sam pročitala da je dozvoljeno montiranje noge u pretinac, više ne znam jel to pisalo u uputstvima ili su dobili službeni odgovor, doduše to se odnosilo na scenic novije linije nego što je naš.

Nemamo niti jedno mjesto u automobilu da ima isofix, a da nema pretinac u podu.

----------


## rahela

> sorry što tek sad odgovaram, nisam bila na netu nekoliko dana...
> 
> da problem je isti, da li noga može ići na poklopac? Teoretski može, poklopac je čvrst, bez brige hodaš po njemu, ne pomiče se, fiksni je. E, sad ako bi došlo do nesreće i savijanja vozila, da li taj poklopac može iskočiti pod određenim pritiskom, vjerojatno može i tu nastaje moja sumnja.
> 
> Imam je uputstva od automobila i niti jednom riječju nigdje nije navedeno da se ne može stavit noga na poklopac, odnosno oni uopće nigdje ne spominju te pretince i montažu sjedalice na poklopac.
> 
> Evo jedna od slika iz uputstava
> 
> 
> ...


nisam ni ja sad pametna
ipak, najbolje bi bilo napisati mail Renaultu, pa ih pitati da li se poklopac može ostaviti ili ga treba maknuti, jer kod jednih auta je jedno, a kod drugih drugo
kažem, kod mene piše u uputstvima auta da treba maknuti poklopac, a noga ne mora doći do poda
vjerujem da će ti odgovoriti brzo, a tako ćeš biti najsigurnija (najsigurniji?)

ajd javi ako im pošalješ mail što su odgovorili

----------


## gog

> nisam ni ja sad pametna
> ipak, najbolje bi bilo napisati mail Renaultu, pa ih pitati da li se poklopac može ostaviti ili ga treba maknuti, jer kod jednih auta je jedno, a kod drugih drugo
> kažem, kod mene piše u uputstvima auta da treba maknuti poklopac, a noga ne mora doći do poda
> vjerujem da će ti odgovoriti brzo, a tako ćeš biti najsigurnija (najsigurniji?)
> 
> ajd javi ako im pošalješ mail što su odgovorili



slala sam im mail kad sam imala onaj prvi problem...pa su mi iz Renault Hrvatske odgovorili da najbolje kupim original renaultovu sjedalicu, da oni jedino za takve sjedalice garantiraju...ništa za nogu i za poklopac nisu odgovorili iako sam ih to direktno pitala, a iz Renault proizvođača mi nitko nije odgovorio...imaš pravo, poslat ću im ponovo mail, možda ovaj puta bude neki (konkretniji) odgovor

----------

